# My Daffodils are out



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Snowdrops emerged last week (sometime) but the first two daffodils were in full bloom yesterday.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank,

Arhtur Scargill wants to know is it official or a wild cat?

Nice though isn't it, spring is around the corner.

Graham


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*spring*

Yesterday was very mild, especially in the sunshine.

This morning, I heard a few birds twittering at just after 6.

Russell


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> Snowdrops emerged last week (sometime) but the first two daffodils were in full bloom yesterday.


i had a friend that would respond to this by saying .

ihave broad beans in flower at home.
no one ever believed him.
he won many a pint though.

he had half adozen beans in a jar of flour in his pantry.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It has been lovely to be out in the garden doing a spring tidy up today.
The sun has shone again and the front garden looks so tidy now.
The spring plants are well up.
I hope I can have a go in the back garden tomorrow but I have just heard its going to be colder


----------

